# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی در Delphi Prism > سوال: بازکردن فایل از طریق آدرس مجازی

## sarasara

چطور می تونم توی برنامه ام با دادن آدرس مجازی فایل رو بازکنم؟
توی ASP.net با استفاده از دستور Server.mappath آدرس فیزیکی فایل رو به دست می آوردیم آیا معادلی برای این دستور در دلفی وجود داره؟

----------


## vcldeveloper

منظور Delphi Prism هست؟ اگر آره، که باید به همان متد mappath دسترسی داشته باشید.

----------


## sarasara

من توی دلفی 6 می نویسم، از این دستور استفاده کردم: GetCurrentDir;
شاید دیتورات بهتری هم باشه اما کار من مبتدی رو راه انداخت!

----------


## vcldeveloper

> من توی دلفی 6 می نویسم


دلفی 6 که از ASP.net پشتیبانی نمیکنه! مطمئنید سوالتان ربطی به دلفی دات نت، یا Delphi Prism داره، و مربوط به مباحث عمومی دلفی نیست؟!

----------

